# What Causes Light Periods That Are Normally Heavy?



## Aliciatm

well :witch: came on May 19th and ended the 23rd. && i have heavy periods. i was wondering what all the medical reasons why this period was very light, i mean it wasn't spotting it was just a very light period, i was wondering if this could be a problem to why i have not been able to conceive?


----------



## Anxious5

Not sure what causes it but that happened to me last mnth..always heavy but last mnth it was very light


----------



## tbuns

Aliciatm said:


> well :witch: came on May 19th and ended the 23rd. && i have heavy periods. i was wondering what all the medical reasons why this period was very light, i mean it wasn't spotting it was just a very light period, i was wondering if this could be a problem to why i have not been able to conceive?

Have you tested???

(No, Jess I am not following you... lol)


----------



## Anxious5

Then maybe Im following you...:haha:


----------



## tbuns

Anxious5 said:


> Then maybe Im following you...:haha:

Hee hee!!!

Alicia, have you recently come off BC? that could do it....


----------



## Tessa

I'm not sure what makes it happen,
but my change a lot from cycle to cycle.
Some months are really bad, while others not so much.

Would love to know if there is a reason tho...
Then maybe I can have more of those not so much cycles! :haha:


----------



## Aliciatm

well ive used bc, like years ago but that was the depo and only for a month so it shouldnt be in my system from years ago, and have i tested for what?


----------



## CandyApple19

pregnancy! LOl xx


----------



## Aliciatm

lol you know what i didnt even think about testing lol. I thought that if your period lasted over 2 1/2 days that ment you werent pregnant i mean ive herd of women having periods but never really thought about that, could that make me have a light flow?


----------



## floofymad

Yes think it could! x


----------



## Aliciatm

so since the bleeding stoped do you think i could go buy a dollar store test and it come out accurate?


----------



## floofymad

You can but try?.....
Won't harm and if it's neg, then you'll maybe have to wait and see what happens with your cycle next month?.... x


----------

